# Where to keep my betta (housing )



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

I got my Betta "Angel" in February 2010 ,first i had him in a "betta bowl" (small) , second i got a fish bowl (bigger than the "betta bowl" ) & third i got a bigger fish bowl (i think it holds a gallon of water-not sure) ...

anyway , heres the thing i dont really want or know how to maintain a fish tank,i dont really want the hassle of learning how to ,or keeping a fish tank (5 -10 or 20 gallon, etc.) i dont want to do partial water changes,or vacume up from the bottom ,etc. 

when i got Angel i was told he would be fine in his small "betta bowl" ..but now im using the two fish bowls i got instead...

...i dont mind doing complete water changes daily or every other day with the fishbowls ...i like to put the water in one bowl let it sit & put the water conditioner stuff in to be safe transfer him in when the temps of the two bowls are about the same...then i clean out the bowl he was in & transfer him back into it the next day....

I have no heater or filter or anything like that ...i want to keep the process AS SIMPLE AS POSSIBLE....a bowl,& complete daily water changes...if this is "Good Enough " i will get more bettas, if not then i will just keep the one i have.....
Please dont say get a 5 or 10 or 20 gallon tank, i truly just dont want a tank like that & all that goes with it....

so is my SIMPLE system Good Enough or no ? you can see photos here http://beautifulbettafish.weebly.com


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

I think your system works great, in terms of providing clean water every day. I actually had thought of doing the same thing, myself, in the past. (Getting two small containers and transferring the fish, then cleaning the other.) Ultimately I wondered if it would be too stressful, but maybe not?

With that said, I do believe your betta would be happier in a slightly larger container to have room to swim.  Even if you just upgraded slightly, it would be better then that small vase that looks about 0.5 gallons? BUT, at least you're giving clean water.


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Your "operating" system is great...your bowl is to small!! *At least* go to a 2 gallon bowl. OK...you don't have to learn anymore!!! :lol:


----------



## Brains (Apr 2, 2010)

BeautifulBettaFish said:


> Please dont say get a 5 or 10 or 20 gallon tank, i truly just dont want a tank like that & all that goes with it....
> 
> so is my SIMPLE system Good Enough or no ? you can see photos here http://beautifulbettafish.weebly.com


Keeping a tank is actually really simple, especially if you have a cycled tank. Instead of doing daily water changes you could do water changes once a week or twice a week. Even if cycling sounds too hard you can just get a 5 gallon and leave it uncycled. You don't have to have a substrate if you don't want to. The choice is yours, but I would definitely get a bigger bowl.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

"Keeping a tank is actually really simple, especially if you have a cycled tank. Instead of doing daily water changes you could do water changes once a week or twice a week. Even if cycling sounds too hard you can just get a 5 gallon and leave it uncycled. You don't have to have a substrate if you don't want to. The choice is yours, but I would definitely get a bigger bowl."

What do you mean a cycled tank ? & what is a substrate ? 
are you saying get a 5 gallon tank & just change it the same way i chage the water in the fishbowls ?


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm still learning about cycling, so I will let some one else answer that question (basically it's where you establish beneficial bacteria on your tank's filter, gravel, etc. Good bacteria keeps ammonia levels down and makes the water healthy for the fish to live in, without needing to change water everyday.)

Substrate is either gravel, sand, marbles, rocks......basically anything you put in the bottom of the tank. Substrate can make a tank prettier, but can also be harder to clean out debris and poop from. 

So basically, if you have a larger tank that is cycled, you won't need to do water changes everyday and clean the bowl out completely.


----------



## Brains (Apr 2, 2010)

BeautifulBettaFish said:


> What do you mean a cycled tank ? & what is a substrate ?
> are you saying get a 5 gallon tank & just change it the same way i chage the water in the fishbowls ?


 Narnian pretty much has the gist of it. Here's an article that explains how to do a fishless cycle.

http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_fishless.php

You could keep a 5 gallon and change it the same way you do with your bowls, but I think having a cycled tank is much easier. It's all up to you though


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

The size of the bowl you described is just fine, as any established AUTHORITY on fishkeeping will tell you. Your willingness to provide water changes makes you the PERFECT candidate to continue using bowls.

It's the fact that you aren't providing heat that worries me. Room temperature just won't cut it for a healthy, long-lived betta.


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Mr. S and I've had our "discussions" on tank size...but I do have to agree with his concern over having the "bowl" at the proper temperature...it is definitely a critical point for the fishes' longevity. 76 to 80 degrees F is a pretty good range.


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

1) Your system of betta bowling (Watch out for the strike!) is effective and several other users on here use that system between 2 or more bowls. In the past, I have also used it, but I don't recommend it because there are better methods out there. 

2) What is wrong with keeping an aquarium? Your betta might need a small amount of water to survive, and a minimum of 2.5 gallons to live happily, but they really do enjoy more open space. The initial cost of an aquarium might seem like alot. Heater, Filter, Hood (cover), light AND a 10 gallon tank separately will cost you as much as 80 dollars or more. But if you purchase a starter package, these are ussually priced for sale below 50 dollars. Not to mention the amount of money you'll save in water conditioner because the number of water changes will drastically reduce after your tank has cycled.

3) Cycling is something to look up. It is a natural thing that occurs in a conditioned aquarium. Little beneficial bacteria that make their way into your aquarium from the open air begin to turn fish and food waste into various nitrogen particles, and eventually the aquarium biologically filters itself out with the aid of your water filter. It is really a fantastic process, and with live plants it works even more efficiently.

With consideration of all the above, your daily water changes of a gallon or more can be reduced to as little as 1 gallon every two weeks or so with a properly maintained and cycled aquarium.

Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

I just recently (today) purchased a 2.5 gallon tank, heater, filter and substrate and the total cost was around 60 US dollars. It doesnt take up much space, looks great and gives him plenty of room to swim in. For a little money, you can spend more time looking at your fish, instead of cleaning his tank.


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

Bettas require heat. If you're not willing to learn/properly care for the animal I'd suggest you jsut keep the one you have and not get anymore.
All animals have certain requirements and if you're not going to do it properly, why do it at all?


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

Sella said:


> Bettas require heat. If you're not willing to learn/properly care for the animal I'd suggest you jsut keep the one you have and not get anymore.
> All animals have certain requirements and if you're not going to do it properly, why do it at all?


Exactly, I mean when you're a child, you go through fish usually not knowing how to really take care of them. They are (for the most part) cheap pets that can be replaced easily. As you get older, it's harder for you to ignore the fact that they have needs as any other pet. Sometimes it costs a bit of money but its worth it.


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

I work as a veterinary nurse and I see so many people getting puppies because "they're cute!". I spend a lot of time going over the importance of handling their ears, and their feet, nail trimming and teeth brush, socialization with people and other dogs. Its staggering how many people aren't up to the task once explained what owning an animal actually involves. A few years later we see the same owner with the same "cute" puppy, who's now a full grown, dog aggressive fear biter that requires sedation to trim his nails, because he shoots anal glands everywhere and trys to attack us if we try without drugs. THIS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE OWNERSHIP.

All that being said, Bettas have for so long been known as the "beautiful fish that can be kept in a cup" Those bettas aren't healthy or happy. It makes me shiver to think of my betta who whizzes around like a squid in his five gallon, being stuck in a little half gallon tank. I cannot morally let a fish live in those type of conditions when I know I can provide better. I made a commitment to this little life to provide best for it, especially when the best is simply a heater, a 5 gallon tank, and a place to hide in. This is what we must teach others to understand.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

contrary to A LOT of opinions on here their is NOTHING wrong with 1 gal. habitats/tanks. Both my first 2 bettas lived just about 3 yrs in 1gal habitats and then died right after i upgraded both of them to 2.5gals, go figure.... but IMO/IME 1 gals are just fine for those who know the importance of frequent water changes.



Sella said:


> . I cannot morally let a fish live in those type of conditions when I know I can provide better. I made a commitment to this little life to provide best for it, especially when the best is simply a heater, a 5 gallon tank, and a place to hide in. This is what we must teach others to understand.


Their is really nothing wrong with 1gals... if you do frequent water changes and what not, the conditions will not be bad. IMO, 5 gal is HUGE for one betta, not that a 5 gal is bad or anything. But some of use just simply do not have room for 5,10,25, and as i saw once a 65 for ONE betta. so WE have to settle for 1 gals and 2.5gals and our bettas can live just as LONG as people who have bettas in 5gal+ ( my grandma had one for 3 yrs in a betta bowl) and we are NOT bad people just because we do not house our bettas in gigantic tanks, just saying =] I mean if i had room for a 10gal, i'd get one and it split it 3 ways for 3 males =]


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Sella said:


> It makes me shiver to think of my betta who whizzes around like a squid in his five gallon, being stuck in a little half gallon tank. I cannot morally let a fish live in those type of conditions...


:lol: Let's hear it for anthropomorphosis! LOL

I'll put the water in my 1Gallon up against your 5gallon anyday! Don't try to act like nanoquariums are relics from Nazi Germany...if someone knows what they are doing, a mere quart is plenty for an animal whose world revolves around a clump of grass. I wouldn't use that size for very long, but a 1/2-gallon permanent home houses many happy, long-lived, and healthy bettas.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

lol wow...i'd put my 2.5 gal up against anyones 10-20 gal and i bet my betta lives just as long =]


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

But a human isn't a squid. And whizzing isn't exactly a human-specific verb. So there is no anthropomorphism in that block of text, is there? :shock:

/me closes wikipedia.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL...trying to imagine a betta's needs based on human ideals is an example of conferring upon said animal human qualities, which is anthropomorphism!  

Got anymore brain-busters? :lol:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I guess I usually recommend larger for new people is because a lot of people who come here have a hard time taking our advice on water changes. They think we're crazy, militant, fish nuts.  And then they don't keep up with water changes and the fish gets fin rot or ammonia poisoning.

See, for me it's not just about how LONG they live and the pristine condition of their tank. It's about their quality of life. I have the ability and the money to give them plenty of room. I'll give you a fish example:

If anyone saw Tango hunting imaginary creatures all day in every little cranny and hidey hole in his planted 15 gallon, they'd know the space is good for him. His world is MUCH bigger then a clump of grass and he explores every bit of it all day long. Whiskey on the other hand, in his 5 gallon, spends a lot more of the day pacing across the front. I can SEE the difference just sitting here at my desk every day.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

In reference to a betta being able to survive in a 1 or 2 gallon container its whole life...

there's a difference between *survive* and *thrive*.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

There's a difference between "I think" and "through experience, I happen to KNOW"! 

Look at aquabid sometime. There's some THRIVING, beautiful fish who live in 1/2-gallon or less. Sorry that your opinion happens to be so far removed from fact, but you are hardly in a position to say that many of the world's most renowned betta-keepers are merely "sustaining" their fish in substandard conditions.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> I guess I usually recommend larger for new people is because a lot of people who come here have a hard time taking our advice on water changes.


And THAT is good advice.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah but you're talking about breeders selling fish. They keep their fish in minimum space and cost in order to maximize their profit. That's like saying puppies in cages at the pet store should be kept in the same conditions at home because they survived and looked healthy there. We'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> Yeah but you're talking about breeders selling fish. They keep their fish in minimum space and cost in order to maximize their profit. That's like saying puppies in cages at the pet store should be kept in the same conditions at home because they survived and looked healthy there. We'll have to agree to disagree.


A dog is going to breed even in horrible conditions. Bettas won't. False analogy seems to be the favored among those supporting this sorry excuse for a "rule." What you just said is that top betta-breeders are only in it for the money, and are only as concerned about their fish as a fish-farm or puppy-mill would be. That couldn't be further than the truth. You WISH you could care for your fish as well as they do! 

David Boruchowitz is the editor-in-chief of Tropical Fishkeeper magazine, and also the author of an authoritative book on keeping bettas. Please pardon me if I'll take his word over yours. I'm sure your fishkeeping resume is just as impressive, though. :roll:


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Some people choose to keep their betta's in enclosures big enough for them to swim and be happy. So you don't agree, oh well. Agree to disagree.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

It's not about being happy. It's about correcting for all the mistakes you're making with their water and temps.


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

Why did you buy a living animal if you didn't want to look after it properly? :roll:

I personally dont see what makes you any more important than the fish. Just because your bigger and more powerful. Its a life, it can feel pain and neglect, How would you like to be living in your bathroom relying on your owner to feed you and keep you clean? Keeping a betta in less a gallon is awful.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry, what 'rule' are you talking about? I don't remember saying anything about a rule. I have the money and abililty to offer my fish a bigger home then others, so I do. 

I didn't say anything about 'top breeders'. You're talking about aquabid. I've seen pictures of some of the setups there. Row after row of jars with one leaf in them. The fish are beautiful. I agree completely. But that's not what I choose to give my fish. I like to try and recreate a more natural and bigger habitat. Kinda like a zoo would. I guess maybe I am a militant fish nut?


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> It's not about being happy. It's about correcting for all the mistakes you're making with their water and temps.


... you don't even know me. How do you know what mistakes I am making with the water and temperature of my fish?

You know, you only joined 9 days ago. Maybe you should sit back, relax, and enjoy the forum for the laid back, informative, and caring community that it is, instead of harshly pushing your opinion onto others.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

words words words...unnecessary arguing over a misunderstanding...blah blah blah


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

TeenyTinyTofu said:


> instead of harshly pushing your opinion onto others.


Hi, Pot. This is Kettle. Guess what?

Saying 1 or 2 gallon containers was cruelty is "harshly pushing your opinion". Calling you out on your uneducated viewpoint was quite appropriate and, in fact, called for.


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

Mister Sparkle said:


> Where do YOU get off trying to tell someone who's been successfully keeping fish for longer than you've been alive what it means to "look after it properly"? You have a lot of nerve pretending I don't provide adequate care for my fish, not to mention Mr. Boruchowitz and every breeder who has been renowned for care and providing the careful lines that you find so "neat".
> 
> I've said it once, and I'll say it again. I'll put the water in my 1-gallon up against the BEST you can muster from your aquarium, and you'll be the one feeling like you are neglecting your fish in the end. There's nothing "awful" about a 1/2-gallon container. And there's certainly nothing awful about one smaller than 5-gallons. What's awful is taking up a hobby for a year or two and deciding you are in some sort of position to look down your nose at someone who doesn't live up to the erroneous "standard" some other fool convinced you of.


I wasnt even talking to you,

"
anyway , heres the thing i dont really want or know how to maintain a fish tank,i dont really want the hassle of learning how to ,or keeping a fish tank (5 -10 or 20 gallon, etc.) i dont want to do partial water changes,or vacume up from the bottom ,etc."

I was aiming it at that...


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

Like before i guess its a case of Agree to disagree.

To me keeping a FISH, that should have to space to SWIM in a half gallon container is neglect. People in prisons get more room than that...


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

fishmadcraig said:


> I wasnt even talking to you,


Then, on that, I was out of line. I jumped on you for just having bad timing.


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

No hard feelings this side


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

fishmadcraig said:


> Like before i guess its a case of Agree to disagree.
> 
> To me keeping a FISH, that should have to space to SWIM in a half gallon container is neglect.


Keeping a fish who wouldn't naturally swim further than 4 body lengths in any direction in a container which allows him to do just that is neglect? Interesting. :roll:

What is it called when that fish's natural habitat is 2-3 inch-deep standing water and you put it into a foot of water churning from your filter's outflow? A trip to the Bahamas?


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

Mister Sparkle said:


> Keeping a fish who wouldn't naturally swim further than 4 body lengths in any direction in a container which allows him to do just that is neglect? Interesting. :roll:
> 
> What is it called when that fish's natural habitat is 2-3 inch-deep standing water and you put it into a foot of water churning from your filter's outflow? A trip to the Bahamas?


But there's nothing to see or do in such a small tank. Sure, there might be a little plant in the middle and some substrate but whats that to keep a fish interested. I guess its hard to know if fish get bored or not but i for one know that i'd much rather be in a 2 and a half gallon tank than a half gallon.

And on that, im going to bed.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Look, I'm not attacking your choice of a larger aquarium. That's fine. Nor am I saying your fish isn't happy. But, when we talk about fish who live in very murky water and just sit in one territory just to blow a bubble nest and wait for a female to happen by, perhaps fighting off a couple invading males from time to time, I don't know if boredom is something that bothers them. I don't think we're talking about a particularly "exciting" existence to begin with. I like to exercise my guys a bit, let them flare from time to time...etc. But "exploring" isn't really much a part of the betta lifestyle, if you know what I mean. 

I might be happier in a mansion, but that wouldn't mean a mansion is the minimum space I need!


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> Keeping a fish who wouldn't naturally swim further than 4 body lengths in any direction in a container which allows him to do just that is neglect? Interesting. :roll:
> 
> What is it called when that fish's natural habitat is 2-3 inch-deep standing water and you put it into a foot of water churning from your filter's outflow? A trip to the Bahamas?


Isn't that a bit of an exaggeration? And a little generalization? 

I mean, sure, the water of paddy fields, and ditches, and khlongs of Thailand may only be several inches deep, but its volume is large. Larger than the .133 cubic feet of water a betta is provided with in one US gallon. How else would a female wander by? Had to come from somewhere and be swimming more than four body lengths in that particular direction. And on that note: if bettas naturally swam no more than four body lengths in any direction, mine would be demonstrating this behavior in his 10 gallon tank, right? But he doesn't, and makes full use of the space he's given. From this, I can assume that bettas in the wild would exhibit the same behavior should they also be provided the same space, right? After all, I think a 10 gallon allows for a more accurate reflection of natural habitat. Sure, they may not be the most energetic of animals, but even a sloth gets around. As for the filter mamma jamma, I'm not even touching that one - we both know there are ways around a current. 

Now, you know I stand behind you when it comes to betta care in smaller aquariums, but to throw around such hyperbole?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I realize that our bettas are very far removed from their wild counterparts but having had Tango in a 1.5 gallon cube where he sat in one spot most of the day and stared out, and a 15 gallon where he spends his day hunting along the bottom and every inch of the tank up and down, I can tell you that I see life in the bigger tank where there wasn't much happening before. 

I can get you a 10 minute movie of him hunting. A movie in which he's searching and hiding and playing in every inch of his home. Where he looks at every possible hiding place to see what's in it, a tank where he's engaged and interested in everything going on. He doesn't miss a trick. These fish are smart, curious hunters that enjoy getting into and checking out everything. He's busier in that tank then I am in my house.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

TeenyTinyTofu said:


> In reference to a betta being able to survive in a 1 or 2 gallon container its whole life...
> 
> there's a difference between *survive* and *thrive*.


Well, let's take 2 bettas. One lives in a 2.5 gal and ones lives in a 10gal. Both live the same life span. You can't say one thrived and one survived if they both live the same life span.Tank size does NOT really matter. Tank upkeep does


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> If anyone saw Tango hunting imaginary creatures all day in every little cranny and hidey hole in his planted 15 gallon, they'd know the space is good for him. His world is MUCH bigger then a clump of grass and he explores every bit of it all day long. Whiskey on the other hand, in his 5 gallon, spends a lot more of the day pacing across the front. I can SEE the difference just sitting here at my desk every day.


Here his the problem with that, one you claim to have the money, so why not get whiskey a bigger home? Also, we can all agree bettas all have different personalities, so you can't go by their behavior and say it's bc of their tank size. Peters tank is bigger than Matthew and Matthew is more active, yet his tank is smaller. Hmmm just saying 

This will NEVER be settled here is why:
People get their toes stepped on when their PERSONAL preferences are not matched
People have bettas live AND die in 65 billion gal tanks as well as *gasp dun dun dun* 2.5gal tanks. Oops hope I didnt just offend someone
People also have bettas live the SAME life span in small and large tanks, with that being said who has ANY right to say small tanks are evil, inhumane, cruel, wah wah wah when many many bettas have lived just as long and healthy as those kept in large tanks
Just saying....


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Probably shouldn't join in the argument, but what the heck. 

I personally don't keep my bettas in a tank smaller then 2 gallons permanently. I have a few 1g hospital tanks, and I've kept one of my girls in a breeder trap for a few months. 

I think that clean, warm water is better then a huge, cold, dirty tank. But a huge clean warm tank is the best of all!!! I simply do not have space to keep all my bettas in 5+ gallon tanks, but I give them a good life. 

My opinion on small tanks, is why bother?? Often the small "Kits" are relatively pricey, and take lots of maintenance. Not to mention a betta in a 1/2g-1g tank doesn't have that much space. It's fine as a temp. home IMO, but as a permanent home, nah. Some people have different opinions, but that is mine. I simply just don't like to see a betta without much space.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

i agree, 1/2 is not so good for a permanant home, but again, tank betta A and betta B... if Betta A lives in a 10 gal and Betta B lives in a 1 or 2.5 gal and BOTH live the same life span, who has ANY right to say Betta B was treated poorly and that owner is no good? Some of use just simply do NOT have room for multiple tanks and big tanks and also the money, but DO have the heart and time to properly take care of a betta housed in a 2.5 or even 1 gal, just sayin =] I am actually offended by those who think keeping a betta in a 2.5 gal is cruel or inhumane. Sorry, but its not. Any anyone who uses that " well how would you like it if you lived in a one bedroom apartment" is goofy, b/c that apartment has a front door that the person can walk out of....i love my bettas and i would bet ANY amount of money that MY Peter that is a 2.5 gal is just as healthy as those who keep ONE betta in a 10,15,25,65, etc


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't think that the argument is so much that one is crueler than the other. it is more comparable to owning a dog like a Labrador retriever. These are dogs that love water. They have slightly webbed feet. They love to dig. They love protecting their family. They love hunting. They love going hunting. and they love to have jobs like pointing at kills.

This doesn't mean you can't have a labrador retriever in an apartment, take it for runs to the park every day and teach it to catch a frisbee, and then occasionally let it swim in your friend's pool from time to time. 

Not all Labrador retrievers are hunting dogs. Not all labrador retrievers are family dogs. ALot go their entire life assisting the blind because they also make great task oriented jobs. An old friend of mine never took his lab for a walk. Never let him out of modest back yard, but that lab loved watching TV with the family, and whenever a dog would come on screen, he would let everyone in the room know that he saw a dog on the screen.

I think the ultimate underlying goal here, is that bettas are provided the _opportunity_ to enjoy a great life. As others have said here, many bettas have different personalities. 

And some (like one of mine) just likes to spend her day in herr 28 gallon community tank, sitting on a leaf, and watching me type onto message boards. And when I stand up, she'll get up from her perch and just watch me cook on the stove. and when it comes time to sleep -- I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT SHE DOES!!!! 

But one thing I do know. If my little lazy betta never had the opportunity to have a huge tank, I'd never have known if she was depressed, bored, or just honestly lived to watch me like I watch the rest of her active family, when I just want to sit, relax, and watch the world from a different point of view.

(on an added note, I would not be surprised if she hops out of the tank when I'm not at home and watches youtube videos that I am unaware of.. I mean, she knows my methods meticulously at this point).


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> I can get you a 10 minute movie of him hunting. A movie in which he's searching and hiding and playing in every inch of his home. Where he looks at every possible hiding place to see what's in it, a tank where he's engaged and interested in everything going on. He doesn't miss a trick. These fish are smart, curious hunters that enjoy getting into and checking out everything. He's busier in that tank then I am in my house.


I wonder what makes you certain that this is a sign of happiness. With all due respect, calling it "hunting" or "playing" is really anthropomorphosis, as is the presumption that such activities are an indication of happiness. While we know that a motionless fish can be particularly stressed, that doesn't mean that a fish which is constantly on the move is particularly happy. For bettas, most experts observe that "pacing" action, almost like a patrolling pattern, around a particular physical location is most closely matched with their natural behavior. Animals acting in a way very similar to what one would see in nature is probably the best indication of "happiness" and "comfort" we are able to presume without taking huge leaps in logic and assumption.

Bettas are carnivorous fish, but they are opportunity "hunters". They don't really "hunt" for food, as much as eat it when it comes their way. There isn't really any reason to believe that they are much for "exploring", either, in their natural environment. When we see a fish partake in curious behavior around fixtures of their aquarium, it's easy for us to think they are playing. However, they may just be trying to figure out what is going on with something for which they have no instinctive understanding about how they should respond. It may, in fact, be a symptom of stress! That's why such temptations to anthropomorphise behavior are best resisted.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Well,Thanks to everyone who helped without judging  i now have a two gallon, and a 20 gallon tank (not set up yet) ...
for those of you who posted here up on your high horses,... i already said at the beginning of this post that i do water changes ....read it right and quit assuming please! Im sure none of us are perfect & there are plenty of fish in smaller containers that are better cared for and in better condition than some in larger containers, & visa versa....chill out ! anyway, Im attempting to get this 20 gallon set up ...ill probably end up killing the fish cause i have no clue how to set up an aquarium....before you judge & snap...im reading books on it...but the way i learn best is if im shown, so all the reading adds up to confusion to me .....but im trying...so in my case i may be better off keeping a betta in a two gallon with water changes....we shall see ....


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

*Decides to completely avoid the argument*

A 20 gallon setup sounds amazing! Rather than just going head first in to setting up the large tank, I'm glad you're researching first  (I should have too... hehe too late ><)

Can't wait for updates!!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

well i just hope i can do this...i want to get a king betta to keep in there ...i have no fish now ( my son got an apartment & wanted the fish i had  so the thing with a tank im told you need to wait weeks before you can add fish ...and i still need to clean the tank and add water ,etc etc etc ..i have a stand to put it on,a hood and light ,afilter..air stone...some decorationd and rocks...i still need a heater (suggestions on what kind ?) and i still need gravel too .....i may get a betta and keep him in my 2 gallon until the 20 gallon ....settles and is ready to add fish...so we shall see...hopefully i can do this ,and not kill the fish in the process ! I dont like complicated things ,im better with keeping things simple which is why if this does not work out for me its back to the bowls....or if i become wealthy i will have someone come set up and maintain a aquarium for me !


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I always thought that if I ever won the lottery that I'd have a couple of nice tanks and hire someone to maintain them for me.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

oh yea...although id prefer for someone to TEACH me how (step by step) to set up & maintain an aquarium myself...theres something i really love about taking care of animals.....its just im intimmidated by the whole setting it all up & maintaining it the right way,i keep being worried im doing something wrong....im just ...out of my element so to speak & i feel like its very complex ...to get it all right...im trying ....


----------

